# How to make a Gibson SG guitar body using a router table!



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone who has wanted to make a solid body electric guitar needs to see this totally cool, production method of making a Gibson model SG using a series of acrylic templates and a special chamfering router bit.
Here's how it's done:


----------



## mlpar (Oct 16, 2021)

Have book matched quilted maple and other book matched woods just cut for guitars.


----------

